# Celebrities that you "dislike"



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

For some reason I can't stand Dermott Brereton.

The guy is so plastic in his looks and personality.

and WTF is he doing on getaway???

plus he looks like an old lesbian in this picture.

Fail, Dermott, FAIL.


----------



## Big_Daz (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*

Definately Lleyton & Bec Hewitt 

I mean what sort of people are on the front of women's magazines about the biggest load of nothing every month.


----------



## Julia (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*

Tom Cruise
Nicole Kidman 
Paris Hilton
Britney Spears
George W. Bush
Steve Fielding, Family First Senator

Probably don't actually hate them but find them irritating.
Was tempted to add K. Rudd for his continuous overseas self-promotion but will hope he will redeem himself this year.


----------



## wayneL (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*

Agree with every one of these so far.

+

Peter Andre and Jordon
Lisa Curry (haven't seen her for ages thank Christ)
Burt Newton
Barak Obama - nearly, giving him a bit of rein
Those two tossers on Little Britain


----------



## Julia (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*

The long haired extravaganza producing violinist, Andrew Rieu (not sure of spelling).
Clearly many don't share my irritation.  He must have the megabucks just rolling in.


----------



## Judd (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*

Add in

Mem Fox
Kevin Pietersen (good cricketer but what a wanker)
Andrew Flintoff
any cricket player or cricket playing country which does not respect the ethics of the game itself.
Peter Roebuck
Hull (yep, the entire team)
Paul Gascoigne (big head)
David Beckham (same)
Todd Carney
Ben Cousins
Britney Spears
Paris Hilton

and the list goes on but not on my hate list are:

Pink
Serena Williams
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Muddy Waters
Robert Johnston
Jimi
Leadbelly
Fethullah GÃ¼len
Paul Krugman
Noam Chomsky
Richard Dawkins
Umberto Eco

That's about it.

as well as a host of other talented people.


----------



## kitehigh (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*

I actually don't hate any of them, because I don't read any of the rubbish magazines or articles written on them.
I couldn't care less what such and such is doing, if its not impacting on me I don't care.  

One of the best quotes that I try to live my life by goes like this.

Great minds discuss ideas.
Average minds discuss topics.
Small minds discuss people.

I must have a average mind sometimes though because I like to discuss different topics with people..

But there is definitely little to be gained by gossiping about people.


----------



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*



Julia said:


> The long haired extravaganza producing violinist, Andrew Rieu (not sure of spelling).
> Clearly many don't share my irritation.  He must have the megabucks just rolling in.




Agree, never actually heard him play he just seems to play along with the dozens of other violinists behind him, must give real violinists heartburn.


----------



## cuttlefish (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*

Hate's a pretty strong word, but David Kosh has to be one of the more annoying personalities on Australian TV.


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*



cuttlefish said:


> Hate's a pretty strong word, but David Kosh has to be one of the more annoying personalities on Australian TV.




agreed.

can mods change title to dislike.

cheers,


----------



## So_Cynical (11 January 2009)

For some reason i just hate Mike Munroe, the ex 60 minutes dude,
i just hate his delivery style...i could just rip those eye brows 
straight off his smarmy face...:samurai:


----------



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> For some reason i just hate Mike Munroe, the ex 60 minutes dude,
> i just hate his delivery style...i could just rip those eye brows
> straight off his smarmy face...:samurai:




Yeah he just reeks of insincerity.


----------



## Julia (11 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*



MrBurns said:


> Agree, never actually heard him play he just seems to play along with the dozens of other violinists behind him, must give real violinists heartburn.



Not to mention the composers whose works he mutilates.


----------



## son of baglimit (11 January 2009)

dislike - the people who make a living promoting the hollywood type people - the entertainment reports on tv, newspaper etc etc - endeavouring to be part of the pack themselves, but usually failing dismally.
dislike - the shows & papers that promote this crap - hence i watch very little commercial tv and read nothing put out by murdoch.


----------



## CoffeeKing (12 January 2009)

Probably not so much celeb...

Molly Meldrum and that stupid hat  :bonk:
looks like a dork in a suit with that on when doing the red carpet thing?


----------



## Calliope (12 January 2009)

Don Burke

When this character gets upset, especially after a few drinks, he is particularly obnoxious. I witnessed this once at an airport.


----------



## Old Mate (12 January 2009)

Tracy Grimshaw, Anna Coren and any other similar "reporter." Also Harbajahn Singh and a whole lot of others that I can't think of now. Oh and Kevin Rudd.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 January 2009)

*Re: Celebrities that you hate*




wayneL said:


> Agree with every one of these so far.
> 
> +
> 
> ...




Little Britain ARRRGGHHHH! :bloated:


----------



## Mr Capital (13 January 2009)

Grant Hackett does a bad job of the sports section on channel nine news Melbourne, He's no good.


----------



## Panacea (13 January 2009)

Mike Munro. I remember him interviewing a survivor of the Bali bombings literally within 24 hours of the event. The poor interviewee had been with her fiance in the Sari club, and the fiance hadn't been seen since the attack and was presumed dead. The woman clearly hadn't processed the tragedy and was putting on a brave face. Mike Munro, in his unconvincing faux-sympathetic smugness,  proceeded to ask her a series of questions deliberately designed to break her down on live TV. "You were soul-mates, weren't you?" ... "People tell me you were meant to be together", etc. 

Bastard.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 January 2009)

I don't pay any attention to celebrities but have to admit I dislike Mike Munro intensely. 

I dislike any reporter that has more pictures of themselves than the subject they are meant to be interviewing.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (13 January 2009)

i hate all celebrities and sports people who earn more than there worth so that covers all of them.

but i have to say Leyton Hewitt tops the list, who can forget him yelling out ' FIX IT !! to the officials at tennis australia referring to them to fix the court grass to suit his style of play well guess what LEYTON they did  FIX IT a year later and you still YOU STILL LOST pathetic.


----------



## jersey10 (13 January 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> i hate all celebrities and sports people who earn more than there worth so that covers all of them.





How do you determine what they are worth or that they earn more than they are worth? Doesn't everybody deserve what they 'earn'? Isn't it all about market forces? If there weren't so many d1ckh3ds in the world watching crap TV, buying stupid magazines, and being so infatuated with celebrity then these 'celebrities' would 'earn' less.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (13 January 2009)

jersey10 said:


> How do you determine what they are worth or that they earn more than they are worth? Doesn't everybody deserve what they 'earn'? Isn't it all about market forces?




are we talking about company CEO's now?


----------



## dhukka (13 January 2009)

Jack Black, is not, never has been and never will be even remotely funny,


----------



## Old Mate (13 January 2009)

dhukka said:


> Jack Black, is not, never has been and never will be even remotely funny,




Strongly agree with this


----------



## sam76 (29 March 2009)

Gretel Killeen


man I hate her.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 March 2009)

larry kudlow "there is no recesion out there"


----------



## Glen48 (29 March 2009)

This bloke:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment Kmart.pdf


----------



## darnsmall (30 March 2009)

The Australian Swim Team (nothing personal, just the most boring sport ever - that gets way too much coverage)
Bart Cummings and Gaye Waterhouse (see above - boring sports)
Ray Martin
Mike Munro
Eddie McGuire
Tony Jones (terrible interviewing style only just a nose infront of the likes of Ray and Mike)
Rupert Murdoch 
Everyone on Australian/any Idol
Kyle and Jackie O
The fat host off the Biggest Loser
League Players


----------



## sam76 (3 May 2009)

oh Singrid (?) you lost all credibility when you went under the knife....


----------



## Soft Dough (3 May 2009)

David Koch
Tom Cruise
and any celebrity who is a supporter of climate change.


----------



## MrBurns (3 May 2009)

Karl Stefanovic
Richard Wilkins


----------



## nunthewiser (3 May 2009)

wozza capper


----------



## moXJO (3 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Richard Wilkins




I remember being late for a redeye flight, and standing in line with 4 others(in order)  me, old lady and dick + friend. Two of the desks opened up and I noticed the old lady having trouble with her bag. So I quickly throw my bag at one counter and help her to the other. I turn around and Richy has claimed the counter my bag is at.  Damn  F grade celebs.


----------



## investorpaul (3 May 2009)

All of them


----------



## dan-o (4 May 2009)

Wil Ferrell.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 May 2009)

russel brand makes me wanna choke something


----------



## sam76 (7 May 2009)

Yeah, I watched his show last night.

It was very unfunny.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 May 2009)

This guy

'Billy the Hunted One' 

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2009/05/12/1241893960587.html

First there were T-shirts, then came the song, and now New Zealand's favourite fugitive has inspired internet updates to track his police-dodging ways.

William Stewart is New Zealand's most wanted man, on the run now for 91 days across small towns of the South Island, popping up regularly to steal meat pies or trade up his stolen vehicle.

His antics have captivated the nation, with Kiwis apparently fascinated by the slippery crim who first hit headlines in March after stealing dinner from a farm kitchen and carving "thanks from Billy the Hunted One" into the table.

The cat-and-mouse game has rolled on since, with Stewart shifting from town to town at night, shotguns at his side, slipping through police cordons and thieving from shops to eat and support his methamphetamine addiction.

All the while, embarrassed police have warned Stewart is armed, dangerous and "a pain in the neck".

But the public can't seem to get enough of him, buying up scores of "Where's Billy" T-shirts sold online by an opportunistic property developer.


----------



## Jack Payback (12 May 2009)

Ben Lee, and I really don't know why.


----------



## Y.T. (12 May 2009)

Dare I say one of our own... but...

Nicole Kidman

I just think she is a dead actress and not in the sense that she doesn't make many movies anymore, but that she always looks dead in her movies, NO FACIAL EXPRESSIONS, JUST FLAT... why..?


----------



## sam76 (12 May 2009)

botox dude ..... plenty of botox


----------



## Green08 (12 May 2009)

I detest with abundance Victoria and David Beckham

Lindsay Lohan

How thin do you have to be! Revolting example to youngsters.

Tom Cruise - anyone who believes in aliens needs a head examination and placaded as a public nuisance  

Swagger and Glits have replaced Grace and Ability

I don't buy any trash mags, just hearing their names makes my skin crawl


----------



## nulla nulla (16 May 2009)

I used to think Tom Cruise was wooden and limited in his acting abilities, but he proved me wrong in his cameo performance in the Ben Stillar film "Tropic Thunder". As the sleazy film mogul, he was brilliant. It would seem that if he takes a role where he can enjoy imself and not take himself seriously, he can really get into the part.


----------



## Prospector (16 May 2009)

Russell Crowe - great actor but as a human?
Mike Munro - gutter journalist - like the time he hired a helicopter to land behind police lines to talk to a child being held hostage.
LLLLLLeyton
Sam Newman
The Umbilical brothers - I hate them!
I dont really like Pink, either
Pat Cash
Thank God you're here!


But I love Little Britain 

(What a shame about Sigrid - she was a classic beauty before Botox
Lisa Curry Kenny has been very ill with heart problems and infections
You wont see much from Mem Fox for quite some time)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 May 2009)

Green08 said:


> I detest with abundance Victoria and David Beckham
> 
> Lindsay Lohan
> 
> ...



Is Earth the centre of the universe?


----------



## Julia (16 May 2009)

Prospector said:


> You wont see much from Mem Fox for quite some time)



What's up with Mem Fox?


----------



## Jack Payback (16 May 2009)

Thank God you're here!

Here, here - I thought I was the only one.


----------



## bluelabel (18 May 2009)

Went and saw a recording of TGYH last week.  It was fantastic.  Without a doubt the best night of comedy I have seen.  Brian Nankervis is just an amazing talent.  There were 500 of us in the audience and he made it like you were the only one in the room.  Shane Bourne is the ultimate professional.  Works a little blue sometimes but the way he was on camera is just amazing.  

I will however agree that Tom Gleisner, "The Judge", Sh1ts me a little.  I don't know what it is, but he just gets on my nerves.  

As for the skits themselves, the support cast are fantastic, but some of the "comedians" they have on aren’t worth a pinch of salt.  When you get the likes of Julia Zemero (mmm, celeb crush) or Gussie Sampson on you really appreciate what improv is all about.  I think the combination of actor comedian, works better than straight comedian.

So out of all of that we got that I am not a fan of Tom Gleisener.

Anyway, I would love to put a list on here of "celebs" I dislike, but I have to work in 3 hours, so I might comeback Friday night when I have all weekend to work on it.

:bier:

blue


----------



## MrBurns (18 May 2009)

Richard Wilkins
Karl Stefanovic who has now wormed his way into 60 minutes ruining their credibility.


----------



## Mr J (18 May 2009)

I don't hate anyone. Those that I feel are a waste of space aren't worth the thought.


----------



## bunyip (18 May 2009)

For me it has to be sports stars or ex sports stars who think they're God's gift to humanity, or are just plain obnoxious in their behaviour.

Some who spring to mind are.....

Warwick Capper
Anthony Mundine
Lleyton Hewitt
Jeff Fenech
Shane Warne
John McEnroe
sundry Rugby League stars

And I'm not real fond of the likes of Mel Gibson, Russel Crowe, or Paris Hilton either.

I also have complete disdain for a number of politicians or ex politicians, with Bob Hawke and Paul Keating topping the list.


I can't quite work out though, why some of you are so down on Nicole Kidman. Any time I've seen her interviewed on TV she strikes me as being a down to earth and natural woman who handles her fame and fortune with a commendable degree of humility. For someone who's constantly in the limelight and being pursued by reporters and paparazzi, I reckon she's managed to remain remarkably normal.


----------



## Prospector (18 May 2009)

bunyip said:


> I can't quite work out though, why some of you are so down on Nicole Kidman. Any time I've seen her interviewed on TV she strikes me as being a down to earth and natural woman who handles her fame and fortune with a commendable degree of humility. For someone who's constantly in the limelight and being pursued by reporters and paparazzi, I reckon she's managed to remain remarkably normal.




She needs to get wrinkles though - her face looks botoxed to an inch of its life, which then gives her a very wooden expression - well, no expression really.  It is like she cant smile, frown etc I thought she was great in movies like Dead Calm, where she appeared normal - young and exuberant; and the one where she met Tom Cruise - the car one; her appearance in Australia was so wooden, perhaps a function of the character but she never really loosened up even when her character did.


----------



## bunyip (18 May 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> This guy
> 
> 'Billy the Hunted One'
> 
> ...




Yes, it truly does beggar belief that people will hero-worship a dog like him. Bad enough to hero-worship Rugby League louts, unforgivable to hero-worship a filthy criminal who is a menace to society.


----------



## ceasar73 (18 May 2009)

geez - dunno know where to start...clark/bingle, the hewitts , the rudds...kyle/jackie o, gretel kileen...but at present its gotta be the asian bird from the Master Chef program on ch 10.!:


----------



## ceasar73 (18 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Richard Wilkins
> Karl Stefanovic who has now wormed his way into 60 minutes ruining their credibility.




hahaha Karl Stefanovic who has now wormed his way into 60 minutes ruining their credibility...lol, so true

whats with that silly smirk 5am every morning..whilst the rest of us are pissed off we gotta go to work!


----------



## ceasar73 (18 May 2009)

Jack Payback said:


> Ben Lee, and I really don't know why.




Your probably jelous of his good looks


----------



## gouryella (18 May 2009)

I don't really bother myself with 'hating' celebrities as such, if I don't like them I just try to avoid them. But two that come to mind are...

Kate Langbroek - can't really put my finger on it, I guess over all I just I can't stand her 'loudmouthedness' (if that's a word).

Rove McManus - don't get me wrong, I used to love watching Rove Live years ago, but now he just seems arrogant and plain un-funny to me. I guess his success has gone to his head.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 May 2009)

ceasar73 said:


> Your probably jelous of his good looks




ceasar , you have taken my avatar and yu kant spel propa.

gg


----------



## jersey10 (18 May 2009)

gouryella said:


> Rove McManus - don't get me wrong, I used to love watching Rove Live years ago, but now he just seems arrogant and plain un-funny to me. I guess his success has gone to his head.




Agree totally. Don't watch the show because, for the most part, it is very unfunny, very cliched, very stereotyped, lots of fake laughs, very self-indulgent.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 May 2009)

Will the real GG please stand up


----------



## doogie_goes_off (18 May 2009)

Tom Hanks, borderline talentless and rich. BFW to you in a big way mate.


----------



## metric (18 May 2009)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Tom Hanks, borderline talentless and rich. BFW to you in a big way mate.





in the lack of talent stakes, no one beats ROVE. with germaine greer a nasty second....



.


----------



## Julia (18 May 2009)

At least Germaine Greer has a substantial intellect and has made some worthwhile contributions to literature.

Also can't stand Rove McManus.  Could never see why he was remotely popular.


----------



## sam76 (31 May 2009)

Lisa McCune.

Man is she wooden


----------



## Julia (31 May 2009)

Sigrid Thornton, possibly for no better reason than that she has been so over-exposed.  Don't hate her.  Just find her boring.


----------



## Tink (1 June 2009)

Tom Cruise

Ugh...


----------



## sam76 (13 July 2009)

Sonia Krugar


----------



## Macquack (13 July 2009)

Can't tolerate Paul McDermott, the host of Good News Week who thinks he is a comedian but isn't. He is a try hard who is just "too cool for school".


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2009)

In an interview with Channel 7 after his arrest, McKenney said he had never used GHB before and would "strongly, strongly fight this charge right to the end".

This freak:


----------



## Mr J (13 July 2009)

Green08 said:


> Tom Cruise - anyone who believes in aliens needs a head examination and placaded as a public nuisance




How about those who allow for the possibility of alien life? Seems silly to rule it out, although I found Boston Legal's interpretation of it quite funny.



> I used to think Tom Cruise was wooden and limited in his acting abilities




Most actors tend to play certain roles better than others. He's pretty good in A Few Good Men and Collateral.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 July 2009)

Native swans are not a priority?

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/maxmosley_fiagala_2006.jpg


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 July 2009)

I hate those anti-tourism people! Especially when those involved cough up *their own cash* Two words **** OFF! 

I don't like Stamp Duty!
I don't like Land Tax!
and I don't like Payroll Tax!

**** OFF!

Yeah ! 

http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/resources/2008/03/Bernie_Ecclestone_F1_Boss.jpg


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 July 2009)

Dear Moderator

How dare a poster of anonymous identity go about negatively posting about our event?

Even though Ferrari will not be involved next year and indeed *may* save the Victorian taxpayers billions of dollars, how can you allow it?


----------



## sam76 (9 August 2009)

Why does she insist on trying to 'represent' Gen Y's?

let's face it, Marsha, you really haven't done that much over the last 20 years except idol...

She also seems to be getting younger...


----------



## Calliope (5 December 2009)

Are Rupert and Wendi going to split? He'd better have a pre-nup.

What happened to the attractive girl he married 10 years ago?

http://www.smh.com.au/national/crikey-10-years-on-is-it-all-over-20091204-kb19.html


----------



## nunthewiser (5 December 2009)

Constable Care.


----------



## Macquack (7 December 2009)

Calliope said:


> Are Rupert and Wendi going to split? He'd better have a pre-nup.
> 
> What happened to the attractive girl he married 10 years ago?
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/national/crikey-10-years-on-is-it-all-over-20091204-kb19.html




Wendi's face tells a sad story.

Why did I marry this old coot and ruin the best years of my life? Because of the money, that's right. Darn, when is the old tosser going to kick the bucket and leave me enough good years to enjoy myself with all his loot.

The old bastard is nearly 40 years older than her.


----------



## adobee (7 December 2009)

Seriously had enought of Tiger Woods now..
every day front page news on SMH.. 

seriously do we really care that much if he had one affair or ten.. is it really the best news we have..   he is a sports star.. he is probably trying to beat Wilt Chamberlain or Magic Johnson records.. but its not front page news for a week...

Australian and world media has seriously gone down the gutter


----------



## inenigma (7 December 2009)

Have a lovely evening.....


----------



## Zird (8 December 2009)

Just about all of them to tell the truth. We are in an age of personality cult, News is not news any more,  just reporting what somebody did to who etc. It is all pure ****e..

All these personailies whethher TV, film, sporting, media, political etc are  paranoid about saying anything other than the bland incase they upset a sponsor. Bland leading the bland. 

I refuse to listen to commercial radio and TV -  but even the ABC & to a lesser extent SBS is caught uo in this personality trivia.

Garret was a personality that in a previous life stood up and said enough is enough. Now it is just Mr Bland. As much as I hate Pauline Hansens politics at least she stood up and said what she really thought. I think Iron Barr Tuckey is the only maverick left standing but for me he is in the same category as Pauline.

Bring back to **** stirrers!

There is even blandness going on here with automatic asterisks!


----------



## dutchie (8 December 2009)

adobee said:


> Australian and world media has seriously gone down the gutter




Unfortunately its Australia and the world that remains in the gutter - the media just provides what the public wants.


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 December 2009)

dutchie said:


> Unfortunately its Australia and the world that remains in the gutter - the media just provides what the public wants.




So true. 

You can add the Green Gestapo to that list. Why don't they go to the Australian Formula One, I'm sure they can find plenty of like minded Grand Prix there!  Who also have the head buried in the publicly funded tax trough.


----------

